# Portfolio allocation - RRSP & non-registered



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Currently, I have Canadian dividend stocks invested in a non-registered account. Some of these Cdn stocks will be transferred into my TFSA next year when I have contribution room. At the same time, my current RRSP is in the TD e-Series. 

Because I have invested in Canadian stocks already, would it be wise to redeem the Canadian equity component from my TD e-Series and allocate it to the US and International equities? My current weighting in my TD e-Series is just 25% for each of Cdn equity, US equity, Int'l equity, and Cdn bonds indices.

Your opinion is appreciated.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Once you have decided on an asset allocation for your entire portfolio you can easily rebalance it at no cost with your td e-funds portion (maybe a little more easily with a tdinvestments account than in a tdwaterhouse account)

That at least is the way I have been doing it for years now, but your circumstances could possibly make viewing some of your assets separately, for reasons of different time horizons etc.


----------

